# Pokemon Special Discussion Thread



## Crazy Linoone (Feb 27, 2009)

This title is so original, isn't it? 

Well, anyway, Pokemon Special, also known as Pokemon Adventures, is a manga series about Pokemon. It, unlike the anime, follows the game mechanics and has a pretty good plot. Because I suck at explaining things, read the Wikipedia article here. 

The manga can be read on Manga Fox here, but I think it's missing a few chapters. 

Now, discuss the awesomeness that is Pokemon Special.


----------



## Yarnchu (Feb 28, 2009)

Does it have all of the chapters that were translated into english, not just the ones Viz did?


----------



## spaekle (Feb 28, 2009)

^ From the looks of it, it does.

I've always meant to start reading this, but I never really did. I liked the first volume of Viz's translation. Maybe I'll start now. :V


----------



## Crazy Linoone (Mar 2, 2009)

superyoshi888 said:


> Does it have all of the chapters that were translated into english, not just the ones Viz did?


Yeah, it goes all the way into the emerald arc, which is a lot more than what viz will ever do...


----------

